
False witness: why is the US still using hypnosis to convict criminals? - elorant
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/oct/04/false-witness-us-using-hypnosis-convict-criminals
======
md_
If the entire article had replaced “forensic hypnosis” with “divining rods” it
would not have read any stranger.

